# المضمون الإسلامي في تصميم المباني السكنية



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 أبريل 2006)

*المضمون الإسلامي في تصميم المباني السكنية*

*اشتقت كلمة المسكن من فعل (سكن) والسكون هو الهدوء والسكينة هي الطمأنينة , ولقد حدد القران الكريم الوظيفة العامة للبيت في سورة النحل (16) الآية (80 ) " والله جعل لكم من بيوتكم سكنا " …وقد حدد الإسلام الأسس والقواعد الخاصة بعلاقة الفرد بالمجتمع موضحا نظام حياته وطريقة عيشة وآداب سلوكه . ومن ثم فقد ترك ذلك بصماته الواضحة على شكل وملامح وعناصر مسكنة والعلاقات بين هذه العناصر . فقد أكد الإسلام على الخصوصية في المسكن , فلم يتناوله كبناء بل كغلاف حيث تعيش وتتعايش الآسرة في إطار بعيد عن عين أو إذن الدخلاء والمتطفلين . واختص الله المسكن بالرعاية والاحترام ليس لما هو كمعمار , ولكن لمن هم فيه من سكان . ومن هنا يمكن تفهم اعتماد المعمار المدخل المنكسر فى التصميم بهدف حماية الفراغ الداخلي من أعين المارة . وقد دفع ذلك أيضا إلى اختيار المسقط المنفتح على الداخل سواء في المسكن الخاص أو المساكن العامة التي تقدم خدمات سكنية/ تجارية مثل الوكالات والخانات , والتي انتظمت عناصرها ووحداتها حول فناء داخلي .
بل يمكن القول أن تصميم هذه الأنماط السكنية قد نبع من الداخل إلى الخارج وليس العكس . وإذا كان هذا النمط المعماري قد وجد في الحضارات السابقة , إلا أن المفهوم هنا قد اختلف ,حيث أن هذا المسقط كان يفضل في السابق لما يوفر من فوائد مناخية أو لانه يلبى احتياجات وعادات اجتماعية متوارثة , إلا أنة في الحضارة الإسلامية يلبى بالدرجة الأولى احتياجات الإنسان المسلم النابعة من مصادر التشريع الإسلامي حيث الحياة كلها تمر من خلال حرم الدار في معزل عن آي امتداد إلى منازل الآخرين , وحيث الواجهة الخارجية هي الحجاب الذي يحمى سكان البيت عن أعين الغرباء .
وقد تحــدد الارتفاع ليـس فقـط ضــمن أضـار المنـفـعة بل ضمن حقـوق الـجـوار
"ولا تستطل علية بالبناء فتحج عنة الريح إلا بأذنه " . ومن هنا يتضح أن الإسلام قد أيقظ الحس فى الاستفادة من تسخير العوامل المناخية لخدمة الإنسان .
وكذلك فان النظام المعيشي داخل المسكن قد تحدد من خلال آيات القران الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف , فقد نهى الإسلام عن النوم فى الفراغات التي تسمح بالأطلال عليها او الأطلال منها . وعلى ذلك فأنة فى المناطق الإسلامية الحارة حيث تستعمل الأسطح كمنامة , يتوجب عمل سور مرتفع للأسطح كمنامة.يتوجب عمل سور مرتفع للأسطح . وهنا يتضح ان المضمون قد اثر تأثيرا مباشرا على الشكل ويتوافق مع الظروف البيئية . كذلك كان الفصل بين الحركة القادمة من خارج المنزل وداخل المنزل وبالتالي الفصل بين جناح الاستقبال وجناح السكن توفيق مع النصوص القرآنية "ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن " سورة النور (24) آية (31) . كما وجب على المعمار أن يراعى في تصميمه سهولة الحركة والربط الكامل بين العناصر .
وهكذا نجد ان تحديد الإسلام للسلوك حدد أسس تصميمة و أوجد عناصر معمارية ذات وظائف متعددة لبناء احتياجات المسكن المسلم أعطى صورة متغيرة متنوعة فى الشكل والتشكيل . كذلك فان المعمار قد استوحى اسماء بعض العناصر المعمارية في المباني السكنية (الخاصة ) من القران الكريم والتي انتظمت حول الفناء مثل المقعد " إن المتقين في جنات ونهر في مقعد مصدق عند مليك مقتدر" سورة القمر (54) آية (54-55) .
كذلك فان وضع الدورات قد التزم بما سبق من ناحية أفضلية عدم استقبال القبلة أو استدبارها بغائط أو بول . كذلك فأنة من المستحسن توجيه غرف السكن في اتجاه القبلة حتى يسهل على المسلم تحديد القبلة والصلاة في الغرف خاصة بالنسبة لاهل المنزل . كما أن هناك محددات أخري في تصميم المسكن وهى ضرورة فصل أماكن الوضوء عن المراحيض .
أما بالنسبة لتصميم غرف النوم فأنة يمكن مراعاة السنة الشريفة من حيث أن من السنة النوم على الجانب الأيمن مواجها للقبلة ما أمكن . أما في المباني المتعددة الأدوار فيلزم مراعاة عدم إمكانية الانفراد بالنساء أو الأطفال دون رقيب وذلك في المصاعد والسلالم فان عدم ظهور من في المصعد أو سماع الصوت أثناء حركتة يساعد على تجنب هذا الانفراد .
وإذا كان الإسلام قد اهتم بالجوهر والمضمون فانه كذلك وضع إطارا للتشكيل فحرم استعمال الصور والتماثيل ضمن عناصر التشكيل والزخرفة حيث قال الله تعالى في سورة المائدة (5) آية (90) "يا أيها الذين أمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والازلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون "
ومن هنا التزم المعمار بطرق تشكيلية تتوافق مع المعاني القادمة من الدين الحنيف سواء في التشكيل السطحي أو التشكيل بالكتلة وقد ظهرت في صورة متكاملة متزنة . وقد لوحظ الاهتمام بتشكيل الأسطح الداخلية سواء في الواجهات المطلة على الفناء أو في الفراغات الداخلية , ويرجع ذلك بالدرجة الأولى لانعكاس المفهوم الإسلامي على التصميم حيث أن الإسلام قد اهتم بجوهر الأمور وليس بظواهرها , والفناء هو نواة المبنى مثل القلب في جسم الإنسان , مع كل هذا فان الإسلام لم يطالب بالتعالي والتباهى بإنشاء المساكن ولكن بالبعد عن التبهرج والإسراف والتباهى وهى من مظاهر الدنيا الزائلة ويمكن استلهام ذلك في العديد من الآيات القرآنية الكريمة في سورة الزخرف آيات (33-35) : " ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة ومعارج عليها يظهرون * ولبيوتهم أبوابا وسررا عليها يتكئون * وزخرفا وان كان ذلك لما متاع الحياة الدنيا والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين " .
و للتعرف علي المفهوم الإسلامي للسكن في صدر الإسلام و مدي تأثير المضمون علي الشكل نستعرض المسكن النبوي في المدينة المنورة فقد تكون المسكن من عدة وحدات سكنية متجاورة ارتبطت بالمركز الديني (المسجد) في تكوين عضوي مؤكدة بذلك شمولية الدين الإسلامي و كان الإنسان هو النواة التصميمية للمبني حيث تحدد ارتفاعه بالمقياس الآدمي حيث يمكن ملامسة السقف باليد ( حوالي 2.5 مترا) و يبلغ ارتفاع باب المدخل حوالي 1.5 مترا عليها مسوح من شعر اسود . فالمسكن في المنظور الإسلامي يعتبر وحدة اجتماعية لا ينفصل فيها البناء عن الآسرة التي تقيم فيه بل أن المضمون الإسلامي لمتطلبات الآسرة المسلمة هو الذي يحدد الفراغ الداخلي للمسكن .و يعني ذلك وجود مشاركة فعلية بين صاحب المسكن و المعماري أو الحرفي في بناء المسكن. و بتطويع هذا المبدأ للمتطلبات المعاصرة فأن بناء المسكن النواة في المناطق الجديدة يمكن أن يكون مدخلا مناسبا للمشاركة الشعبية في الإسكان . كما أن المسكن القشري الذي يقتصر علي الفراغ المفتوح و يترك لساكنة أن يستكمله بمعرفته و تبعا لاحتياجاته و في ضوء إمكانياته يعد مدخلا أخر مناسبا للمشاركة الشعبية في الإسكان . و العمل اليدوي هنا أمر وارد يحض علية الإسلام و يدعو إلية حتي و لو كان صاحبة قادرا علي استئجار غيرة للقيام به، ليس فقط بهدف استثمار طاقة الإنسان في البناء اذا توفر الوقت الناسب و لكن لبناء الإنسان المسلم بناء ذاتياً حتي لا يركن إلي الغير في أداء أعماله.
و المسكن الإسلامي لا يقتصر علي الجانب الوظيفي أو الآلي فقط، كما تدعو إلية بعض النظريات الغريبة ،و لكنة تعبير شامل لمواجهة المتطلبات الحياتية للأسرة في ضوء التعاليم و القيم الإسلامية بتصميم المدخل لحجب معظم الفراغ الداخلي للمساكن فأفراد الآسرة اتجاهم إلى الداخل ، و للضيف اتجاه آخر معاكس كمبدأ لخصوصية المسكن،وكلا الاتجاهين يلتقيان في حيز مشترك يمكن أن يضاف إلى الأول فيزيد من إمكانية استغلاله لأفراد الآسرة,أو يضاف إلى الثاني فيزيد من إمكانية استغلاله لضيوف الاسره.
وهذا الفصل الفراغي يمكن أن يتم في الاتجاه الأفقي كما يمكن أن يتم في الاتجاه الراسي مع تداخل الفراغات أفقيا وراسيا وخصوصية المسكن لا تراعى فقط بالنسبة للداخل ولكن أيضا بالنسبة للخارج ,حيث يراعى المعماري المسلم أسس التصميم للفتحات الخارجية أو العناصر المعمارية المكشوفة على الخارج ,فمعظم الفتحات في العمارة المعاصرة لا تتناسب مع أسس التصميم ,كما لا تتناسب مع المضمون الإسلامي أساسا. وإذا كان المضمون الإسلامي في تصميم الوحدة السكنية هو المحرك ليد وقلب المعماري المسلم ,فان استرجاع التعاليم الإسلامية يجب أن يكون أمام نظر المعماري وهو يحرك قلمه بين العناصر المختلفة للمسكن .ففي مواجهة متطلبات المعيشة لأفراد الآسرة في مراحل نمو أفرادها من الأولاد والبنات ,يذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم "علموا أبنائكم الصلاة لسبع واضربوهم عليها لعشر وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع ". ويمكن القول بان المقصود بالتفرقة في المضاجع بالحديث هو التفرقة في أماكن النوم والآسرة ,آي أنة يمكن للأبناء النوم معا سواء أولاد وبنات أو الولد .والولد أو البنت في غرفة واحدة حتى يبلغوا الحلم وعندئذ الفصل بينهم ,بالتالي يجب أن يتسم تصميم غرف النوم بالمرونة بحيث يمكن تقسيمها وتحقيق الفصل بين الأبناء عند النوم وهو الآمر الذي يوفر للأبناء إحساسهم بالانتماء والخصوصية اللازمة لكل منهم .وإذا لم يتوفر ذلك بالمساحات الإضافية فأن تكنولوجية البناء يمكن تطويعها للتحكم في التصميم الداخلي واستغلاله أقصى استغلال وتوفير المرونة اللازمة لمواجهة متطلبات الأسرة المسلمة توفيرا لمالها الذي هو جزء من مال المسلمين .وفى حالة عدم إمكانية توفير الفناء الداخلي للوحدة السكنية الذي يحفظ خصوصية المسكن ويساعد على المعالجة المناخية في مناطق محددة من العالم فعلى المعمار المسلم أن يوفر الشرفات التي تضمن الخصوصية والاتجاه بها إلى الداخل في الوحدة السكنية إذا تيسر ذلك بدلا من بروزها وامتدادها على الأطراف الخارجية كما هو قائم في أنماط العمارة المستوردة.ويظهر عامل آخر يتمثل في تعدد الأدوار السكنية .وهنا لابد للمعمار المسلم من أن يتمثل القيم الاجتماعية والسلوكية التي يحض عليها الإسلام أكان ذلك في حركة الآسرة للوصول إلى الوحدات السكنية .أم للحفاظ على خصوصيتها في أثناء هذه الحركة.
الامر الذي يستدعى الإقلال من عدد الوحدات السكنية المنتفعة بعناصر الاتصال الرأسية ,والفصل بينها بقدر الإمكان ,مع الإقلال من الارتفاع بالأدوار إلى الحد الذي يتضمن التوازن بين كثافة السكان ومتطلبان الخصوصية. والوقاية من الأمراض النفسية التي تنتج عن ارتفاع الأدوار السكنية ,ونجد أن الإسلام عنى ببناء الإنسان قبل بناء البنيان ,ووضع لذلك منهجا عمرانيا للبناء بقدر الحاجة وذم التباهي والتفاخر بالتطاول في البنيان وكثرة الزخارف سواء كان ذلك لبناء مساكن أو غيرها .
والوحدة السكنية في المفهوم الإسلامي ليست الآلة التي يقتصر أداؤها على الاحتياجات الوظيفية للآسرة ,بل توفر الراحة السكنية لا صحابها .وهنا يدخل الجانب التشكيلي والجمالي لاستكمال المضمون الإسلامي من واقع القيم التراثية والثقافية للمكان .فالمضمون هو آلمكن للشكل ،مع المخزون في وجدان المعماري المسلم من قيم تشكيلية ترسب عنده على مدى فترات تكوينه العلمي والعملي ,نتيجة لقراءاته ومشاهداته أو انطباعاته التي قد تتغير وتتطور بتغير البيئة التي يتحرك فيها حتى يصل إلى النضوج ,حيث تثبت عنده فلسفة معمارية خاصة أو نظرية تشكيلية مميزة أو قيم جمالية معينة .​*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 أبريل 2006)

الأسس التصميمية المقترحة للنماذج المعاصرة للمباني السكنية عند استنباط نماذج معاصرة للمسكن الإسلامي لابد من مراعاة أن الأسس التصميمية لعمارة المسكن تخضع للاتجاهات الفكرية التي تحرك العمل المعماري وهى تختلف من معمار لاخر ,ومن هذه الأسس مثلا ,توفير الخصوصية في الوحدة السكنية بفصل النوم والمعيشة العائلية عن جناح الاستقبال مع أيجاد مدخل منكسر لا يكشف داخل الوحدة السكنية ,ومن هذه الأسس أيضا توجيهه دورات المياه بحيث لا تستقبل القبلة ,وقد تتمثل هذه الأساسيات في الاتجاه إلى الداخل بالنسبة لغرف الوحدة السكنية وقد تكون من الأساسيات التصميمية ضرورة التوافق مع البيئة المحلية واستثمار الإمكانيات المتاحة بأقصى طاقة ممكنة مع تأكيد الطابع المحلى للعمارة.
إلا أن هناك أساسيات تصميميه ثابتة ترتبط بالعقيدة ويحددها مضمون المسكن قبل تشكيلة كمراعاة عدم التطاول في البنيان أو الالتزام بحرمة الجيرة والجيران واتباع منهج الوسطية في اقتصاديات البناء من عدم الإسراف أو التقتير في استعمال الزخارف والتجهيزات ,مع ثبات الأساسيات التصميمية تختلف الحلول فالبعض يرى توجيه كل مكونات المسكن للداخل ,وتأكيد صلابة المبنى من الخارج ومنهم من يرى توجيهه كل مكونات المسكن للخارج سعيا وراء الشمس والهواء . 
آخرين يتجهون إلى التعبير الواضح عن مكونا ت المسكن ,كل على حدة,,منهم من يرى المبنى ككتلة واحدة أو من يتجه إلى التعبير الواضح عن طرق الإنشاء ومواد البناء أو إلى التعبير التشكيلي واخفاء طرق الإنشاء ومواد البناء أنة كلما التزم المعمار بالصدق في التعبير عن هيكل الإنشاء والعناصر الداخلية بالمسكن كلما اقترب العمل المعماري من القيم الإسلامية ومع تنوع الحلول تبرز العديد من الاتجاهات التصميمية المتضاربة بالنسبة للعلاقات الوظيفية بين مكونات المسكن


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 مايو 2006)

كم كنت اتمني افادتكم ولكن الواضح ان الموضوع لم يعجبكم

علي كلا اسفة لعرضه ان كان لم يعجب احد


----------



## من العراق (17 مايو 2006)

الموضوع قيم ولكن اعتقد انه يحتاج الى صور لدعمه.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 مايو 2006)

اصابتني حالة احباط بعدما وجدت عدم مرور احد علي اي من المواضيع المماثلة لهذا النوع ومن هنا لم اكملها لاني وجدتها بلا فائدة 

وتوقعت انه لم يستفد احد منها فلا داعي لها 

ولكن اوعدكم ان شاء الله تعالي اني ساحاول العودة لها ثانية وتكملت اي موضوع


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

بجد الموضوع كويس وياريت تكمل فيه


----------



## سامر كمال (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم،
موضوع العمارة الاسلامية والعربية بشكل عام من المواضيع المهمة التي يجب أن نركز عليها ونزيد من بحثنا فيها وخصوصا البحث عن الكيفية التي تساعدنا على تطبيقها على أرض الواقع ولا نكتفي بالنظر للوراء والبحوث النظرية عنها .
فيا أخ جودي لا تيأس ولا تحبط واستكمل الطريق


----------



## Farisq (19 مايو 2006)

الموضوع جيد لكن تعبنا من طوله ....... يتهيأ لي هذا سبب قلة الردود.


----------



## عرفه فاوي (26 يونيو 2006)

ياريت لو فيه اسكتشات يكون أفضل


----------



## المعماري (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموضوع قيم جدا 

وهو للرفع أولى

وياليت قومي يعلمون

لقد استفدنا فعلا من موضوعك أختي الكريمة

ولنا تعقيب باذن الله


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

موضوع مفيد جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (26 يونيو 2006)

*راااااائع*

جزاك الله خيرا على ما اوردتيه من معنى جميل لبيتنا الاسلامي الاصيل و ما يتضمنه من قيم ... 

و عذرا قبل ان اقرأ موضوعك ... وضعت مداخلتي امس بنفس المعنى و حاولت تبسيطها بوضوح وبالصور ... المهم ان الهدف واحد و ان نسلط الضوء على مراعاة المسلم لمسكنه بما يتناسب مع روح الاسلام ... 

اسأل الله ان نستعيد ثقافتنا و هذا المعمار الجميل ... و بارك الله فيك


----------



## max ghost (27 يونيو 2006)

يا أخي .. 
هذا الموضوع من أروع المواضيع التي قرأتها في الملتقى
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .. 
وشكرا على إيضاح بعض الأشياء التي كانت غامضة . 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله .


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يونيو 2006)

أختنا الفاضلة/ جودي الحسيني
أين بقية الموضوع، لقد إنتظرنا كثيرا ما وعدت به، يبدو أنك تبحثين عن الجزاء العاجل، وهو تفاعل أعضاء الملتقى معك، ولا تحسبين حسابا للجزاء الآجل وهو جنة عرضها السموات والأرض، نظير ما تقدمينه من علم ينتفع به الناس، هل تضمنين أن تعيشي للغد وأنت تحتفظين بشئ من العلم بين جنبيك ولا يعلم به إلاّ القلة.... نحن في شوق لأهم موضوع يمس حياتنا كمسلمين، وهو البيت الإسلامي.... لا تتأخري نحن في الانتظااااااار.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (29 يونيو 2006)

اسفة لاي تاخير ولكني الان مشغولة جدا بسبب مشروع التخرج لانه باقي عليه اسبوعين فقط ولسة الدكاترة مش وافقوا علي حاجة وبعدل فيه جامد ففعلا متاخرة جدا لكن ان شاء الله ساعود لكم بس انتهي مما انا فيه الان 

واسفة مرة ثانية وارجوا ان تقدروا ما انا به


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2006)

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقك في مشروع تخرجك، وأن تكوني من الناجحات بإذنه تعالى في دراستك وفي حياتك العملية.... ونحن سنصبر على هذين الأسبوعين، مع الدعاء كل يوم أن يجعل الله لك من كل همّ فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا، اللهم آمين.


----------



## عبد السلام احمد (22 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
واطلب منك المزيد فى مفهوم المسكن والخصوصية لانه موضوع رسالة الماجستير التى اعملها 
eng_arch2003***********


----------



## sarah (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سماييل آجاني (24 يناير 2007)

أختي الفاضلة 
قرأت موضوعا من هذا النوع وكان اسمه (خواطر في البيت الاسلامي ) للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالباقي في أحد اعداد مجلة البناء لعام 1985وخطر ببالي بأن كثيرا من عبارات موضوعك هذا قد مرت علي فهل الموضوع منقول ؟ بارك الله فيك ولكن الموضوع يفتقر الى بعض الرسومات التوضيحية وذلك لتقريب الموضوع الى أذهان الاخوة . بصراحة ان طرح مثل هذه المواضيع له فائدة كثيرة ونحن مقصرون نحو ابراز الهوية الاسلامية لعمارتنا .


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (12 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع فوق الروعة ........وصراحة هو موضوع مهم كثير ومحتاجين له في العمارة....
أقصد بأن العمارة الإسلامية تحتاج إلى صحوة من جديد ..........
نحن نلاحظ في هذه الأيام كثرت الواجهات الزوجاجية والمباني المرتفعة والتصاميم الغربية التي كثرت في الفلل وغيرها ....وبعدنا كثير عن تراثنا المعماري أو طابعنا المعماري الإسلامي المتميز بحس جمالي وإبداعي .. فالموضوع مهم ....... وبارك الله في أختي الكريمة جودي على هذا الموضوع المميز فعلا......


----------



## romah (3 مارس 2007)

الاخت الفاضله/جودى الحسينى
شكرا على الموضوع ونامل اكمال المتبقى منه لتعم الفائده


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (3 مارس 2007)

*اعادة نظر*

الأخت الكريمة، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا شك أن الموضوع الذي طرحته قيّم ومهم من حيث المبدأ، وبصراحة لم أقرءه كله بسبب ضيق الوقت ولكن كان لي وقفة عند مسألتين اساسيتين وهما: ارتفاع السقف ( حوالي 2.5 مترا) وارتفاع باب المدخل حوالي 1.5 مترا.
فارتفاع السقف كان أيضاً قد توصل اليه LeCorbusier الشهير ( وساوجز البعض عن هذا الأمر في المرة المقبلة ان شاء الله) وأما بالنسبة  لارتفاع الباب فأظن أن فيه نظر، اذ ليس منطقياً الدخول الى البيت مع الانحناء الى 1.5 متر ( كفلسفة الفرعون في الدخول الى الهرم)
لذا فان لي كلام سأضيفه قريباً ان شاء الله وأرجو منك توضيح هذه المسألة الى حين ذلك...
كما أتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك،...................
والسلام :85:


----------



## حسين الصيفي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## غياث ا (19 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك على هذا البحث قد افادني كثيرا في بحثي برسالة الماجستير حول السكن الانساني (الهابيتات) وعلاقة الساكن بالمسكن وارجو منك ان امكن المزيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 يوليو 2008)

بصدق 

موضوع عناصر العمارة الاسلامية في المسكن
وتحليل كل عنصر واسباب وجوده
والمرتبطة دائما بتعاليم الاسلام وليس شكل وفقط

هو موضوع اكثر من مفيد

مشكورة اختنا الكريمة جودي
وياليتك تكملين الموضوع


----------



## م / وليد (19 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع هام و ممتاز و مهمة المهندس الحقيقى هى الربط بين الارث القديم و الحاضر الحديث بما لا ينفى اصالتنا و تقاليدنا الاسلامية .


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك .... بالتوفيق


----------



## نور سامح (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المجهود 
ولا تفتح لشيطان بابا وهو الياس
انما العلم لله
ليس لفرد بعينه


----------



## نور سامح (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود 
ولا تفتحى بابا ليدخل الياس منه وهى من مداخل الشيطان 
وشكرا مرة اخرى المجهود


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (21 يوليو 2008)

بالعكس يا جودي الموضوع كتير حلو بس كان ناقصو شوية صور يا ريت تمليه لأنو عن جد ما في احلى و لا ارقى من عمارتنا الاسلامية و قيم عمارتنا الاسلامية و لازم دائما نحاول نستكشف محاسنها و فوائدها و نحنا بانتظار بقية الموضوع
مشكورة كتير


----------



## أبو خالد المصري (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا وبار ك فيك ونأمل ان يكون لديك روح مرنة في التعامل مع الحياة وعدم أستعجال النتائج ..... فالموضوع جميل ورائع ويحتاج إلى تدعيم بالصور والأسكتشات حتى لو بيدك وليس الأمر نقل عبارات ومواضيع ولا نفهم معناها والهدف منها ونعمل بها ... هذه ليست شخصية المهندس المعماري ...


----------



## BossAngel (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا وقد يستفيد منه الطلاب و المهندسين وحتى اصحاب الدراسات العليا
ربي يعطيكن العافية و يوفقكم


----------

